# JD 7410 Electrical trouble



## SnortTF (Aug 19, 2018)

Tractor starts and idles fine and everything appears normal. If I rev the engine up to ~1050 RPM or above, the tach goes to dashes and the rest of the gauges fade to nothing. If the left hand reverser is engaged, it also trips out. 

If I shut the tractor off and restart it, some times multiple times, eventually it will work.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2018)

Hello and welcome to the Tractor Forum. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members and I'm sure one or more of the members will help.

You might consider putting your tractor in the Showcase (located under the TRACTOR button at the top of the page). A perk is that if you add your tractor to the Showcase, it becomes instantly eligible to be entered in our monthly tractor contest, in progress right now. Please be sure to add your vote for September's Tractor of the Month, which is found on the main Forum menu as the fourth category, listed as "Tractor of the month". The poll is at the top of the page. Thank you for your vote, and again, welcome to The Tractor Forum!


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2018)

A few thoughts, and I'm sure you've tried them: Iffy battery, iffy alternator/voltage regulator, sticking/corroded safety switch/solenoid, anything that is monitored by safety switches marginal or needing cleaned/changed?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

This tractor has electronic "controllers" for several subsystems. Trying to sort which one failed is a nightmare unless you take the tractor to a JD dealer and have them do the scanning. Rebuilt controllers are available through John Deere.

Rule of thumb with this model. Keep the battery fresh, make sure the charging system is performing adequately, and never jump start it from a vehicle with a functioning charging system, or jump start something else that has a functional charging system or you will fry the controllers.


----------

